# want a reason to eat clean?



## lycan Venom (May 11, 2014)

Watch the documentary Food, Inc.

Im really getting away from the supermarket produce. Its been about 5yrs since I really started to open eyes and research where, why, and how we get our food. 

We are what we eat and im a hunter and fisher. Anyone who eats game animals or even responsibly raised ranched/farmed animals will tell you it taste differently.

Corn, sugar and soybean is in everything. Meat cleaned with chlorine and ammonia doesn't sound appealing.

Makes the John Meadows Mountain Dog Diet look on point. 

The only thing I want genetically modified or injected with hormones is my muscles. The only thing I want cloned is spare body parts and dinosaurs! 

Makes me wonder wtf is really in my protein powder.


----------



## MattG (May 11, 2014)

I'm no liberal animal rights activist or anything, but also the way companies "raise" animals like chickens and pigs is just fucking horrible. Ever see what a gestation crate looks like? Would be the equivalent of a human spending their life in a 3'x3'x6' jail cell. There's so much shit like that going on that people have no idea about...


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 11, 2014)

I know theres a buffalo slayer here.. Maybe he will fess up and speak..


----------



## Bull996 (May 12, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Watch the documentary Food, Inc.
> 
> Im really getting away from the supermarket produce. Its been about 5yrs since I really started to open eyes and research where, why, and how we get our food.
> 
> ...



Yup, taste a lot different. I guess maybe when ppl say it's wild tasting or too gamey tasting they are meaning it's too natural and not injected with hormones. I still eat chicken from the store but most of my meat is Axis meat. Or venison in general. Super clean and taste fucking amazing!! And I know what happens with the meat as soon as it hits the ground bc I process it all myself. Can't beat it and it's a lot cheaper!


----------



## robertscott (May 13, 2014)

I just can't afford to eat anything other than the horrible shite from the supermarkets.

I would LOVE to be able to afford all the proper farm-raised produce, but I'm just not in a position where I can.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 13, 2014)

No one in America is, that's the problem. It's all supply and demand but these companies marketing schemes make you want the bad stuff lol. 

Try finding a herd sharing program or ranch where you can pay in a group for one cow or hog.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I know theres a buffalo slayer here.. Maybe he will fess up and speak..



Lol,  jump 2:10

True Lies (1994) trailer: 
    

True Lies (1994) trailer - YouTube


----------



## jbobxxiv (May 18, 2014)

thanks for this, i need this kinda motivation right now.  I've been struggling to get back on the cutting diet plan and I have found eating real, healthful food really makes running a deficit so much easier for me.


----------

